# My first "real" job



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Well here is my first official concrete countertop job. This is in a Condo Showcase home. The color is charcoal and I put a custom edge on. 

The island is one piece! I glued two pieces of molding together to get a length of 9' 3". The width is 36" with a 10" cantilever. The weight, about 570lbs.

There are some smudges from silicone when I put the backsplash on. Even though I taped everything off I still managed to get some on the wall. Lucky the painter had to come through and do touch up work yet. Lesson learned? Tape of with a 6" strip of plastic.


----------



## bruno002 (Oct 5, 2006)

they look good, i am in the planing stages of opening a concrete countertop shop as part of my masonry, do you cut the edge with a bit or is it formed in the mold, how do you polish the edges.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

That is way cool... I think I would like to have one in my place. About how much does that run? (I know it will vary by area) But this will give me a rough idea.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

How does that weight compare to Granite?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

The cost is relative to granite, as well as weight. Inch and a half granite is about 18.5 lbs a sq. ft. So is concrete. These also have rebar and wire mesh in them for extra support. 

These I did for $65 a sq. ft. Which is my starting rate. I threw the backsplashes and edging in for free.

The edges are formed in the mold.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I just have a hard time believing that is concrete... Do you use like thinset and mix stuff in? Or is it a special concrete for countertops? It is just so cool. When I first heard some people talking about it I just pictured something basic for rentals or were they needed to be REALLY durable.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Regular Portland. You can pretty much do any color you'd like.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow that is sweet, so all you did was add the color? Dam that looks good.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

As always if I was wearing a hat I would take it off to you and your great work. It makes me want to try....I've got a countertop I need to do in my shop which would be good practice.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice work! I was just asked about this a few days ago. I'll try it at home first. Lots of rebar around the sink opening? The narrow parts always worry me to death!


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Thats sweet:notworthy


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Nice work! I was just asked about this a few days ago. I'll try it at home first. Lots of rebar around the sink opening? The narrow parts always worry me to death!


Thanks guys! As always, compliments from fellow tradesmen are always better from those from anyone else in my opinion. 

And Teetor, YES! Lots of rebar around the sink. I've done alot of trial and error and many have cracked at a 45 degree angle at the front part of the sink where it's narrowest.

What I found works best is a couple of 3/8" rebar running parrallel with the difference between the sink opening and the edge of countertop split by the rebar at equal distance. Keep the rebar about 3/4" from each edge along with some 6x6 wire remesh laid on top. If that makes sense? Sorry if it doesnt.. I've had a couple pints tonight.arty: 


And thanks Luka! I always feel the same way about your work. Any of you guys feel free to contact me about specifics or anything. I'd be more than happy to share what I know.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Did you build them some were else and put them on the it? Or did ya make it right on there?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

http://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/author/dcn/conccounter-b.shtm
That is a good thing on the how to of it. After reading that and stuff, I might make a few test pecies and try it. How did you seal the tops of it?


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

nice work six......we are gonna make a craftsman out of you yet:thumbup:


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Did you take any of the classes or just go from the books and incorporate your own talents?Just wondering if the classes are worth the $500-$2,000 they charge.

About the raw edges.I'm sure there was no need to polish them,but were they sealed?There seems to be quite a difference in sheen.Not to be picky,cause you're doing beautiful work,where I have yet to even try.

What are you using for form material and how is it sealed?
Finally I've been reading about some high temp food grade sealers.Is this the problem with heat on the counters or is the problem in the concrete itself?There are hi-temp cements available though,I don't know about the coloration.
You asked for questions and at this point you are the master. :notworthy


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Answers in caps:



tkle said:


> Did you take any of the classes or just go from the books and incorporate your own talents?Just wondering if the classes are worth the $500-$2,000 they charge.
> NO CLASSES. I HAVE READ ALOT ON THESE AND DID ALOT OF TRIAL AND ERROR. I WOULD SAY UNLESS YOU'RE A COMPLETE IDIOT, AND BY WHAT I READ FROM YOU YOU'RE NOT, I WOULD SAY NO TO THE CLASSES.
> 
> About the raw edges.I'm sure there was no need to polish them,but were they sealed?There seems to be quite a difference in sheen.Not to be picky,cause you're doing beautiful work,where I have yet to even try.
> ...


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

im contemplating taking a crack at that for my house?

6string recommend vynal coated re-bar? is steel bleed an issue?
just curious because i have an amazing talent for srewing up at my own house.

thanks

ray


----------



## EZ Rider (Jan 1, 2007)

Great looking job!

Like some of the others, I would like to try it myself. I've watched the DIY show on TV do it as well as several other demo's. Unfortunately, there is some conflicting info between the different ways. One uses only certain type of cement, one mixes it thin like a slurry, another mixes very thick--the reason being, as excess moisture dries it causes the concrete to be weaker and possibly crack????

The home we just bought needs some updating and I would like to try a bath vanity. Don't want too large of project for my first one.

I'm saving your number and may take you up on your kind offer of free advice.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

CPSpool said:


> im contemplating taking a crack at that for my house?
> 
> 6string recommend vynal coated re-bar? is steel bleed an issue? Bleeding is not an issue that I've ever seen.
> just curious because i have an amazing talent for srewing up at my own house.
> ...


I've used rusty 6x6 remesh as well and have not had any problems. 

My wife would say the same thing about me and our house. :laughing:


----------

